# Carlisle/Harrisburg, PA gamers wanted



## smetzger (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

I am looking for players/DMs in the Carlisle/Harrisburg, PA area.  Send me an email.

*:> Scott


----------



## Kythrain (Jan 29, 2002)

*Player in Chambersburg*

Hi, 
     I used the email option but thought I'd reply to the thread anyway.  I'm in Chambersburg, PA.  Let me know if you're interested in getting together sometime.  

Tim Barth


----------



## smetzger (Feb 5, 2002)

bump


----------

